# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy vẽ - sản phẩm đầu tay để tim hiểu về cnc

## loccd

Tình hình mình là dân ngoại đạo, nhưng đam mê cơ khí và cnc nên đã làm thử 1 sản phẩm (dùng làm công cụ để làm quen cnc).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWQJX9fZINk

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, hung1706, josphamduy, nhatson, secondhand, TLP

----------


## CKD

> Tình hình mình là dân ngoại đạo, nhưng đam mê cơ khí và cnc nên đã làm thử 1 sản phẩm (dùng làm công cụ để làm quen cnc).
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWQJX9fZINk


Video trên



Bạn nên xem hướng dẫn này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...ll=1#post71876
để có thể post link cho dúng.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, josphamduy, loccd, nhatson, ppgas, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## josphamduy

Tuy đơn giản nhưng rất bài bản, làm đâu ra đó.
Mấy bộ phận gá cây bút kiếm ở đâu đẹp quá, chúc mừng loccd.

----------

loccd

----------


## Nam CNC

nhấc viết thấp quá bị dính mấy đường vạch khi di chuyển không vẽ rồi.... cái này đem đi cạnh tranh với tosy được rồi.

----------

hminhtq, loccd

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em hỗng nghĩ bác chủ là dân ngoại bang đâu, dám chắc người có thể làm con plotter chỉnh chu như thế phải đếm trên 10 ngón tay thoai  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác vì sản phẩm Made in VN quá xá đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------

loccd

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

công nhận máy đẹp .không có chi tiết thừa.
Trông giống như máy đã thuơng mại .
chúc mứng bác chủ

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

@dosphamduy: ngoài phần kim loại như vitme voiis ray thì mua ngoài bãi , con lại mica là em tự làm hết
@Nam CNC : clip là lần chạy đầu tiên chưa có kinh nghiệm nên canh zero thấp quá nên bị vậy chứ file này em lấy trên mạng họ làm chạy tốt. Sẵn tiện bác cho em hỏi về cách xuất gcode luôn. Em mới làm quen và dùng đuọc inkscape để tạo file cho nó vẽ, kiểm soát được tốc độ và độ nhấc bút, còn dùng artcam 2011 no nhiêu thông số quá em chưa hiểu hết, chọn thử tool end mill 1mm nó cứ bị khi vẽ thì nhấc bút lên, khi di chuyển lại hạ bút xuống.

----------

josphamduy

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc artcam dành cho phay với điêu khắc nên nó hiểu ngược với vẽ hehehe

----------

loccd

----------


## loccd

> chắc artcam dành cho phay với điêu khắc nên nó hiểu ngược với vẽ hehehe


em cứ nghĩ là phay cũng thế, chưa hinh dung ra tại sao phay lại chay vậy .

----------


## anhcos

Con vẽ này mà làm thêm phần xoay để xài vài bút thì ngon nữa.
Còn phần vẽ nếu đầu bút mềm thì có thể nhấn ít nhiều để thay đổi độ rộng nét nhằm giảm thời gian vẽ hơn.

Bác chủ dùng file dxf để tạo gcode à.

----------


## anhcos

Chắc do bác chủ gán sai cao độ, chứ vẽ có khác gì phay đâu.

----------


## Gamo

> @dosphamduy: ngoài phần kim loại như vitme voiis ray thì mua ngoài bãi , con lại mica là em tự làm hết
> @Nam CNC : clip là lần chạy đầu tiên chưa có kinh nghiệm nên canh zero thấp quá nên bị vậy chứ file này em lấy trên mạng họ làm chạy tốt. Sẵn tiện bác cho em hỏi về cách xuất gcode luôn. Em mới làm quen và dùng đuọc inkscape để tạo file cho nó vẽ, kiểm soát được tốc độ và độ nhấc bút, còn dùng artcam 2011 no nhiêu thông số quá em chưa hiểu hết, chọn thử tool end mill 1mm nó cứ bị khi vẽ thì nhấc bút lên, khi di chuyển lại hạ bút xuống.


Khi vẽ nhấc bút lên, khi chạy hạ bút xuống là do bác chủ set hướng tọa độ sai trong Artcam rồi :P

----------


## josphamduy

Coi máy vẽ này nè. Bộ phận gá cây bút hay.

----------

Gamo, loccd

----------


## huynhbacan

Nếu chỉ để vẽ thì bác chơi 1 con dc motor cho z, tốc độ nhanh dễ lắp ráp nữa àk,

Miền tây của em chỉ có những thứ này, muốn làm gì cũng khó khăn hết, nên phải tận dụng mọi thứ.

----------

loccd, nhatson

----------


## loccd

> Con vẽ này mà làm thêm phần xoay để xài vài bút thì ngon nữa.
> Còn phần vẽ nếu đầu bút mềm thì có thể nhấn ít nhiều để thay đổi độ rộng nét nhằm giảm thời gian vẽ hơn.
> 
> Bác chủ dùng file dxf để tạo gcode à.


em dùng Ai, hoặc vẽ corel thì xuất plt rồi đưa qua inkscape (artcam thì ko cho import plt)

----------


## loccd

> Khi vẽ nhấc bút lên, khi chạy hạ bút xuống là do bác chủ set hướng tọa độ sai trong Artcam rồi :P


em cũng nghĩ vậy, bác bày cách cho em đi

----------


## loccd

Lễ ở nhà buồn, mang em nó ra làm lại cáic chỗ gắn bút, gắn luôn dao cắt decal

----------


## huynhbacan

Cho nó cắt decal đi bác. thấy pro quá.

----------


## josphamduy

Đẹp, rất chuyên nghiệp.

----------

